# Average Smartphone User Eats 435MB a Month



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> According to new data from Nielsen, the amount of data consumed by the average smartphone user has grown by 89 percent from 230 Megabytes (MB) in the first quarter of 2010 to 435 MB just one year later. Usage by the top 10 percent of smartphone users has increased 109 percent, while average usage by the top 1 percent of smartphone users has grown 155 percent in one year -- from 1.8GB in the first quarter of 2010 to over 4.6GB in Q1 2011. Android and iPhone owners lead the hungry charge, consuming 582MB and 492MB per month on average, respectively.


http://www.broadbandreports.com/shownews/Average-Smartphone-User-Eats-435MB-a-Month-114773


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Most of this is my fault. Sorry. I didn't think anyone would notice.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I was wondering how many calories are in 435MB.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I use 3 to 4 GB/mth. Luckily I'm on an unlimited plan.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"braven" said:


> I use 3 to 4 GB/mth. Luckily I'm on an unlimited plan.


All on your wireless carrier? Most of ours is over wifi.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"braven" said:


> I use 3 to 4 GB/mth. Luckily I'm on an unlimited plan.


I'm right up there myself, all on my ATT unlimited data plan. One month it was around 8GB.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm over 8GB, right now, on AT&T unlimited, with a couple weeks left in my billing cycle.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I always wonder about these studies... and how they decide what average is when extrapolating from a minority of users. I think I rad 65,000 users in the study... are those power users?

I ask because... both my father and myself use very little smartphone data with our iPhones. We use our iPhones mostly where there is WIFI available... so while we do consume more data than is measured... we don't consume anything remotely near our cap.

In fact, I don't think including my original iPhone 3G + the iPhone 4 I have yet hit 200 MB total over several years via AT&T's 3G for both devices combined... and my iPad I didn't even get the 3G version because I knew I would just about never need it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> All on your wireless carrier? Most of ours is over wifi.


Yes, all VIA AT&T. I stream Stern/music pretty much the entire day while I'm at the office. It add's up quickly.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Holy crap, some of you you ridiculous amounts of data. At day 23 of my billing cycle, I have only used 50MB of cellular data. Of course, most of my usage is via wifi, but still....


----------

